# lost mifi password



## bushwyck

I forgot my password for my virgin mobile mifi 2200. is there a back door password, or other way in to change it?


----------



## dvk01

sorry can't help with this 
*Passwords* - Please do not ask for assistance with (or ways to bypass) a forgotten or unknown password, personal identification number (PIN) or any other type of access code that may be required on a computer, mobile device or web site. As there is no way to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

topic closed

all I can suggest is that there might be something in the user guides/faq available from http://www.virginmobileusa.com/mobile-broadband/mifi-2200.html



> Here's how to reset the settings on your MiFi 2200, including the password:
> 
> 1. Unplug the device (if it's charging) and turn it on.
> 2. Insert a paperclip into the small hole on the bottom of the device and hold it there for at least 5 seconds.
> 3. The LED light will turn off and on twice to let you know that the reset was successful.
> 
> The device will be reset to the default password printed on the label on the bottom of the device.


----------

